# Officially a Rules Official



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I worked my first tournament as an on course CGA (Colorado Golf Association) rules official today. I worked as a rover on the back 9 for the CGA Fourball Championship at The Heritage at Westmoor. Only had one ruling, more of offering assistance to player in taking relief from a cart path. Just helping to make sure he got his drop done correctly. One point of note... one of the players hasa name that might be familiar to football fans... John Elway was in the field. 

Next Monday I'll be working a local US Open qualifier. That's going to be potentially more stressful. But the worst they can do is fire me... and I don't get paid anything except a free lunch, so :dunno: :laugh:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Good for you. Don't let them see you sweat the saying goes. Any kind of rules(regulations) compliance job can get stressful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats Rick, I'm sure you'll do a great job for them.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work Rick.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I think they got a good ref in Colorado...well done Rick


----------

